# probing snakes(venomous/non-venomous)



## codykrr (Sep 30, 2009)

ok so i do not know how to probe snake all that well. i have the basic jist of things just not 100% sure.  so let me double check.

ok so first i need a snake probing kit.

lube(ky jelly)

and females feel like a dead stop while males go in alot further right? now is that with all species or not?

now i know i need to be gentle, and careful. and i also am very good at "pop sexing" snakes. which is what leads me to my next questions.

now ive heard with venomous snakes you "tube them" first...is that basically getting the snake head into a tube leaving just that tail exposed for probing? and can they get out backwards..(basically how do ou probe a venomous snake?) 

also if i am lacking any thing else please explain...thanks.


----------



## LeilaNami (Sep 30, 2009)

codykrr said:


> ok so i do not know how to probe snake all that well. i have the basic jist of things just not 100% sure.  so let me double check.
> 
> ok so first i need a snake probing kit.
> 
> ...


Lube is optional.  If it makes you feel better about it go ahead.  Push in very gently until the probe stops.  Mark on the probe with your finger how far it went in.  Line it up with the scales past the vent and count.  Depends on the species.  Usually more than 6 scales is a male.  Some are right on the line and some are very obvious.  Probing the ones right on the line is not always 100% certain on their sex.

With hots you tube them in an appropriate sized catch tube.  The purpose of the tube is the hot snake can't turn around to bite you.  Probe them just like a nonvenomous at that point.


----------



## codykrr (Sep 30, 2009)

ok so why dont people use the pop sexing meathod then...?  its 100% all the time. if done right.  and i understand why probing is around but in theory couldnt i just tube catch a hot and pop sex it while still young instead of "guesstamating" with probes?


----------



## kupo969 (Sep 30, 2009)

codykrr said:


> ok so why dont people use the pop sexing meathod then...?  its 100% all the time. if done right.  and i understand why probing is around but in theory couldnt i just tube catch a hot and pop sex it while still young instead of "guesstamating" with probes?


You can still hurt the snake with both methods, though. It's just a matter of preference. Some feel it's better to probe, some like popping. Same difference really.


----------



## codykrr (Sep 30, 2009)

ok well then should i just stick with popping?...ive done hundreds of snakes thins way and haventhurt one yet.plus thats what im comfortable with.
the only time i see probing nessacery is once the snake is in adulthood. then popping doesnt apply.


----------



## josh_r (Oct 3, 2009)

codykrr said:


> ok well then should i just stick with popping?...ive done hundreds of snakes thins way and haventhurt one yet.plus thats what im comfortable with.
> the only time i see probing nessacery is once the snake is in adulthood. then popping doesnt apply.



some species of snakes cannot be sexed by popping. so it would really depend on species. i like probing personally.

-josh


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 4, 2009)

Cody you should probably have someone demonstrate tubing a venomous snake for restraining purposes before you try it on your own.  Check with your local herp society.

I know of at least 3 professionals who have all been bitten by tubing gone wrong.


----------



## codykrr (Oct 4, 2009)

really? man i dont wantthat to happen! 

so does anyone feel like doing this and making a video? or do you know of an exsiting video? as i know no one that keeps hots on a regular basis.  ive watched some probing videos too but  they all make it seem so easy.


----------



## josh_r (Oct 4, 2009)

codykrr said:


> really? man i dont wantthat to happen!
> 
> so does anyone feel like doing this and making a video? or do you know of an exsiting video? as i know no one that keeps hots on a regular basis.  ive watched some probing videos too but  they all make it seem so easy.


probing is really easy, however, when dealing with hots, it can get difficult real fast. tubing the snake can be a huge pain and potentially dangerous. you MUST make sure you have a tube that is long enough and not too wide and not too thin for the snake you are trying to tube. it is best to get a tube that is roughly as wide as the snake is at mid body. if the tube is too wide, it can potentially turn around in the tube and bite you or go all the way through the tube and bite you. if the tube is too narrow, the snake will not go into the tube very far and can potentially easily pull out of the tube and bite. if the tube is not long enough...well, i think you ge the idea

getting the snake to go into the tube can prove to be a pain in the butt. check this video to see how big a pain it can be.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA7ihGico94

many snakes calm down enough in captivity to the point that it is no where near that bad, but that all depends on how much the snake is willing to cooperate. all my snakes have calmed down enough that it is no where near that bad to tube my animals. always assume that they are going to act aggressive and potentially try to bite as a wild snake would. dont get cocky! go out and find yourself a frisky gopher snake or some other pituophis and tube a few of those in the same exact manner you would a venomous snake. once you've got the idea, try a venomous snake .

-josh


----------



## codykrr (Oct 4, 2009)

hey josh, thanks for that...but to be honest wouldnt it be easier to make a catch box with a hole drilled in the side and a tube there to catch it?  seems only lodgical that the snake would try to go into the tube for an escape route.  maybe im wrong but thats how i imagined it would be done.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 5, 2009)

codykrr said:


> hey josh, thanks for that...but to be honest wouldnt it be easier to make a catch box with a hole drilled in the side and a tube there to catch it?  seems only lodgical that the snake would try to go into the tube for an escape route.  maybe im wrong but thats how i imagined it would be done.



But then how will you hold the snake's body to restrain it in the tube if it's in a box?  

It's best to tube snakes "out in the open", not from a box.  These and many other more subtle techniques of venomous handling are best learned from other experienced individuals that you can interact with.  I would not recommend learning to handle/restrain/work on hots via video tutorials.


----------



## codykrr (Oct 5, 2009)

ok, so how or where do you recomend looking for a trainer?....the zoo?  but then i dont think they allow just anyone behind the scenes... i literaly dont know anyone close to me who keeps various hots. i have worked with them on my own...but only the local copper head, or rattler.(the snake im getting is a pygmy rattler)  i feel perfectly confident in my keeping just want to know the best way to sex them. also id jus like to learn how to probe for the extra knowledge.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 6, 2009)

Start with your local herp society, find other members who keep hots and talk to them, see if they will help.

You can also go to your zoo, but you just can't show up and expect them to help, you might have to enroll in some volunteer or docent program to get your foot int he door...who knows...could lead to something else.

Realistically, I would see out another hobbyist who keeps hots that would be willing to show you some techniques.  It's really not something you learn on your own without some practice. Look up your local or a nearby herp society for starters...

Good luck and be safe.
Danny


----------

